# Khand/Harad (LotR) Project Log



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

_Thousands upon thousands of Haradrim warriors have been gathered at the behest of the lords of Umbar, their numbers further reinforced by mercenaries and slaves. Though this army has been gathered at the orders of the lords of Umbar, Sauron, the Dark Lord of Mordor, has set it purpose and it is in his name that the army shall fight._

I'm currently working on my Harad and Khand army (desert colour scheme), who have been sitting around unpainted or painted quite badly, for LotR so I thought I'd post it up here, along with a guide on how I painted them:

Enjoy

Khand Chieftain

















Harad Spearmen:

















The first 6:

















The army so far:









Cloth (Yellow):
Base coat - Iyanden Darksun. Layer One - Iyanden Darksun + Skull White (50/50). Highlights - Iyanden Darksun + Skull White (33/66)

Cloth (Faded White (Haradrim)):
Base coat - Deheb Stone. Layer One (Wash) - Gryphonne Sepia. Layer Two - Deheb Stone (Raised Areas).

Spear Shaft/Bows:
Base Coat - Scorched Brown.

Boots, Vambraces, Arrow Shafts:
Base Coat - Calthan Brown. Layer One (Wash) - Badab Black.

Purple cloth/Banner (Khand):
Base Coat - Hormagaunt Purple. Layer One - Hormagaunt Purple + Skull White (66/33)

Purple cloth (Harad):
Base Coat - Hormagaunt Purple. Layer One (Wash) - Badab Black. Layer Two - Hormagaunt Purple (Raised Areas)

Metal:
Base Coat - Chainmail Silver.

Gems (Harad):
Base Coat - Hawk Turquoise.

I've finished a Charioteer, Khandish Chieftain on Horseback, Haradrim King on Horseback, Haradrim Banner Bearer and 3 Khandish Archers, and will take pictures of them soon.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Chariots, Haradrim Kings, Archers and more*

Mega Update (well, sort of, but there's lots of pictures and my chariot (some of which aren't cropping, even though I did crop them :? )):

Chariot:









Haradrim King on Horse:


















Khandish Chieftain on Horse (I just added a bit of Greenstuff):


































Haradrim Banner Bearer or King on Foot:


































Khandish Archers:


















WIP Harad Archers:










Army Shot:


















I still need a design for the banner.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work on the guys. I like the colour scheme.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, so far I've been given one idea for the banner (red serpent) and I was wondering if anyone else had any?

Chris


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

looks awesome, it's a kick-ass colour scheme man!

I'm not a lotr fanatic though, so nothing for the banner from me


----------

